# Catfish/Pleco



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I am looking for a catfish of a pleco that will not eat eggs of another fish. Any recomendations? I am finally breeding my severums.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

none.... given the chance, they will all do it.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a bummer. Thanks anyways


----------

